# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  NEU!!!!!! MEDIZINSTUDIUM AUF ENGLISH - AN DER ADRIAKSTE IN SPLIT - KROATIEN

## Zagrebstudent

Hi Leute

Auch Probleme gehabt einen  Medizinstudienplatz an  einer  Universitt in Deutschland oder sterreich zu erhalten? Vielleicht  weil es einfach nahezu unmglich ist, den geforderten Schnitt von 1,0 vorzuweisen?   
Schon mal daran gedacht an der kroatischen Adriakste  in Split, der zweitgrten Stadt Kroatiens  ca 220 000 Einwohner , Medizin auf English zu studieren?  

In diesem Jahr 2011 erffnet die Universitt Split das Studienprogram  Medical studies in English  Kroaten und Auslnder knnen sich gleichermaen  nun fr diesen Studiengang bewerben.

Der Abschluss ist EU- konform und wird EU-weit anerkannt  das heit man kann nach dem Studienabschluss berall in der EU als Arzt arbeiten - sobald Kroatien der EU beitritt ( dies soll 2013 der Fall sein).  

Die  Medizinische Fakultt Split ist auf hchstem Niveau modernisiert und legt besonders Wert auf Forschung und Lehre.

Die Studiengebhren belaufen sich auf 7000 Euro pro Studienjahr und gehren somit vergleichsweise zu den niedrigsten,wenn man Medizin auf English im Ausland studieren mchte.

Split ist eine Grostadt an der kroatischen Mittelmeerkste und bietet ,vorallem im Sommer, ein ansprechendes Studentenleben und mediterranes  Flair .

Bewerbungen sind ab jetzt an die Universitt Split ( siehe Website)  per post zu richten. 1. Deadline bis 30. Juni  2te Deadline bis mitte September .

Bei  weiteren  Fragen knnt ihr  mich gerne anschreiben .  Anfragen koennen auch an   -    zoran.valic@mefst.hr   oder   zeljka.erak@mefst.hr   gerichtet werden.    Weitere informationen sind auch der Website zu entnehmen.
http://www.mefst.hr/default.aspx?id=47

Wichtig (!):  Bislang sind noch Medizinstudienpltze an der Universitt Split frei . Je schneller  man sich bewirbt  umso schneller kann man einen Platz erhalten, ohne jegliche  Aufnahmepruefung.  Bei zu spaeter Bewerbung  und demnach zu hoher Bewerberzahl,erfolgt die Auswahl nach Abiturduchschnittsnote .  

Ich studiere seit September 2010 Medizin auf English in Zagreb und kann das  Medizinstudium in Kroatien auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen . 

Viele Grsse 
Andre Maciej Warzecha  

Medizinstudent der  Universitt Zagreb - Kroatien

Email :   Andre.Warzecha@web.de

----------


## Skyreaver

Klingt ja mal interessant. Woher hast du die Informationen? (zb. dass es noch freie Pltze gibt und die Auswahl nach Eingang der Bewerbung und nicht nach anderen Kriterien erfolgt?)

----------


## crankg

So wie du es schilderst klingt es ja wirklich attraktiv. Wrde mich am liebsten direkt anmelden, aber werde die (erste) Deadline wohl nicht mehr schaffen. Da muss man ja erstmal einen Haufen Dokumente ranschaffen. Die ganzen Zeugnisse etc. bersetzen und dann va den englischen Sprach-Test >.<

----------


## Skyreaver

Das grsste Problem scheint mir die Anerkennung des Zeugnisses zu sein. Das klingt nach einem brokratischem Monster. :-/

----------


## Zagrebstudent

Kein Problem mit Anerkennung der Zeugnissen - ruf einfach bei der Uni an oder schreib denen eine email - die werden dir da weiterhelfen.

Diplom der Universitt wird anerkannt - vor drei Tagen hat die EU-Komission die Besttigung geliefert das Kroatien 2013 der EU beitreten wird.

Dass Pltze frei sind, habe ich vom Professor Matko Marusic, der Dekan der Medizinischen Fakultt Split, mit dem ich in Kontakt stehe , erfahren.  Bislang sind noch nicht viele Bewerbungen eingegangen , weil das Program neu ist und man noch Werbung machen muss -

Deswegen - je schneller ihr eure Bewerbung einreicht,desto sicherer sind die Chancen nen Platz an der Uni zu kriegen -  habe ich auch so fr Zagreb gemacht -  ich ueberlege mir ob ich auch jetzt nach Split Bewerbungen einreichen sollte umd dort dann rueberzuwechseln - das Meer ist mir einfach zu verlockend .

Schreibt der Uni  oder meldet euch bei mir (per email - siehe oben)

----------


## Dauerlufer

Ich wrde anrufen und fragen ob Du noch sofort einsteigen kannst

----------


## te@

Okay, danke  :Smilie: 
Ich hab denen mal eine Anfrage geschickt und hoffe jetzt auf schnelle Antwort  :Smilie:

----------


## te@

So, habe Antwort bekommen. Fr dieses Jahr ist nichts mehr mglich und die Anmeldungen fr das WS 13/14 knnen ab Ende Mrz/Anfang April eingereicht werden  :Smilie:

----------


## Carolin Anna-Luise

Hi,

das klingt ja gut. : )
Kann man dort auch PJ machen? LG

----------


## Skyreaver

Wrde tendenziell sagen ja, aber weiss nix genaues. Kroatischkenntnisse wren wahrscheinlich Vorraussetzung, rede mal mit Prof. Valic, seine E-Mail findest du auf der Homepage.

----------


## Skyreaver

http://www.mefst.hr/default.aspx?id=47

Es ist wieder Bewerbungszeit in Split. ;)

----------


## Dini7

Hab die 53 Seiten jetzt nicht alle ganz genau gelesen, sorry wenn die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde und ichs bersehen hab...
Wie sieht das denn in Split mit einem Wechsel nach Deutschland aus? Ist das berhaupt mglich? Und wann wre dafr ein guter Zeitpunkt? Das ganze Studium mchte ich eigentlich nicht im Ausland machen...
Und gibt's hier jemand, der in Split studiert und den ich mal privat anschreiben und bisschen ausfragen kann? :Big Grin:

----------


## herrdoktor0815

Vorsicht! Solange Kroatien noch nicht in der EU ist , wird das Studium in der EU nicht anerkannt. Kompliziertes Verfahren mit gefrchteter Defizitprfung. Stichtagsregelung!!!

----------


## herrdoktor0815

Vorsicht ! Kroatien ist noch nicht in der EU. Es wird aktuell nicht anerkannt . Defizitprfung drohen. Stichtagsregelung !!!

----------


## fayanera

hey,
noch jemand hier der sich fr das wintersemester beworben hat? 
hab vor ein paar tagen meine bewerbung losgeschickt und mir schon ein paar mails mit der freundlichen frau aus dem sekretariat geschrieben, die immer super schnell geantwortet hat...
jetzt heit es warten, dumchen drehen und hoffen dass der ansturm dieses jahr nicht zu gro ist oO

gerade jetzt bei dem wetter kommt es mir sehr verlockend vor in ein paar monaten in kroatien am strand zu liegen und biochemie zu lernen...

----------


## herrdoktor0815

Bitte nicht voreilig !!! Zuerst muss Kroatien in der EU sein. Die Bundesrzteordnung muss gendert sein. In der Bundesrzteordnung muss ein Stichtag festgelegt sein, die eine Anerkennung des Studiums in der restlichen EU ermglicht. Ein Studium, dass vor dem Stichtag begonnen wird nicht anerkannt. Man muss dann die gefrchtete Eignungsprfung machen. Erst informieren !!! Dann handeln !!! Siehe Bundesrzteordnung !!!

----------


## Ebal

Hallo alle zusammen,

ist es denn nicht mal eine Bewerbung wert?
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/bundestag-kroatien100.html
50 ist ja jetzt nicht die welt.
Und hat sich schon jemand das application formular angeschaut?
da steht: Please indicate the required pre-med courses that you have completed. 
Die meinen quasi meine Leistungen in der Schule oder? Oder gibt es da auch wieder so eine art Vorbereitungsjahr wie in ungarn etc?
Mfg

----------


## andyfi

Hi, bin auch dabei. Hab mich u.a. auch in Split beworben. Keine Ahnung wie das mit der Anerkennung fr die Brd luft, ich will sowieso den USMLE machen. @Ebal nein, die meinen ob du schon einen Pre-Medkurs gemacht hast wie das zB. in den USA blich ist.

----------


## andyfi

Hi, bin auch dabei. Keine Ahnung wie das mit der Anerkennung luft. will sowieso den USEMLE machen. @Ebal, nein damit ist ein Premed-kurs gemeint wie es zB. in den USA blich ist.

----------


## fayanera

ich hab das feld mit den pre med coursen glaub ich durchgestrichen...
heut kam auch eine besttigungsmail dass alles angekommen ist und noch geprft wird...*gg*

wenn keine andere uni mich nimmt ist kroatien, trotz unsicherer anerkennung, doch eine bessere alternative als 6 jahre zu warten....

----------


## Ebal

ok cool dann werd ich mich auch schnellstmglich anmelden, die unterlagen hab ich aufgrund diverser anderer bewerbungen eh schon grtenteils.
Vll sieht man sich ja dann in Kroatien ;)

----------


## fayanera

ja bewirb dich  :Smilie:  
auf der liste der derzeigen studenten sind auch ca. 30-40 prozent deutsche
dein zeugnis musst du brigends erst auf kroatisch bersetzen lassen wenn du eine zusage hast, die vermitteln dann kontakt zu einem bersetzer gegebenenfalls
am 1.7 ist glaub ich bewerbungsschluss....

----------


## kaosloge

Hallo ich will mich auch fr Split bewerben aber folgende Fragen habe ich:

In der Anmeldung wird nach 'Credits' und 'Grade' zu den Fchern Biologie, Physik und Chemie gefragt. Kann mir jemand sagen was diese sind? Kann man die Abiturendpunkte fr die Fcher angeben? Zw. 0 - 15 Punkten wie im deutsche Punkteverrechnungsystem oder wird da nach einer anderen Angabe gefragt? (Siehe Cumulative GPA)?

Auch habe ich den TOEFL Test gemacht. Soll ich die Punkte des TOEFL Resultats auf den Anmeldungsbogen hinschreiben oder muss ich eine Kopie des TOEFL Test Resultats in der Bewerbungsmappe beifgen?

Vielen Dank!

kaosloge

----------


## fayanera

@kaosloge

bei dem feld war ich mir auch nicht sicher...."credits" hab ich freigelassen und bei "grades" meine abiturendnote hingeschrieben
ich denke auch nicht dass das feld soo wichtig ist, sonst htten die genauer gesagt was sie da wollen

umrechnen wrde ich nichts, die kennen sich da mit deutschen bewerbern und unserem punktesystem aus
toefl, wenn du ihn schon gemacht hast, auf jeden fall als nachweis mit reinlegen

ich glaub es geht jedem so dass man sich an manchen punkten bei der bewerbung unsicher ist...hab zum beispiel beim "proof of financial capability" selbst was formuliert und unterschriebn, scheint ok zu sein
schick deine dokumente am besten nicht zu spt ab, falls was fehlt kannst du es dann noch bis ende des monats nachschicken

----------


## Skyreaver

Hab heute zufllig mit dem Professor gesprochen der fr die neuen Bewerber zustndig ist. Bisher sind wohl 55 Bewerbungen eingegangen auf 50 freie Pltze. Die Chancen genommen zu werden sind also momentan noch recht gut denke ich.

----------


## AnneSplit

Hallohallo!

Hier wurde schon recht lange nichts mehr reingeschrieben, aber ich versuche einfach dennoch mein Glck:

Ich werde mich dieses Jahr auch an der Uni in Split bewerben...
Ich habe eine wichtige Frage, die mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet - vllt knnt ihr mir helfen:

Ist der TOEFL (oder andere Englischtests) zwingend notwendig auch wenn ich Englisch als Leistungskurs hatte? Ich werde aus diesem Absatz nicht ganz schlau:

"Before enrolling in the first year of study, students whose mother tongue is not English, or who have not completed the last four years of education in English, enclose a certificate of knowledge of English (one of the following: Test of English as a Foreign Language (TOEFL), International English Language Testing System (IELTS) or Certificate in Advanced English (CAE))."

Man knnte meinen, dass er besagt: "wenn ich whrend der letzten 4 Jahre meiner Schulbildung Englischunterricht hatte, dann brauche ich keinen TOEFL ect.".... Wie seht ihr das?

Und eine weitere Frage habe ich bzgl der Finanzieungsnachweise. Reicht es tatschlich, wenn ich einfach eine schriftliche Erklrung darber abgebe, dass ich fr die Studienkosten aufkomme? Oder brauchen die direkte Einkunfts- und Kapitalnachweise?

Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Antwort fr mich.

LG von Anne

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Steht da nicht eher "Studenten, deren Muttersprache nicht Englisch ist, oder die letzten vier Jahre ihrer Ausbildung auf Englisch absolviert haben"?

----------


## wischmopp

> Steht da nicht eher "Studenten, deren Muttersprache nicht Englisch ist, oder die letzten vier Jahre ihrer Ausbildung auf Englisch absolviert haben"?


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## davo

Besser htte man nicht beweisen knnen, dass der TOEFL ntig ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Besser htte man nicht beweisen knnen, dass der TOEFL ntig ist


Hehehehe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## AnneSplit

Danke fr eure Rckmeldungen!  :hmmm...: 
Also mir hat die Dame vom Sekretariat geantwortet....Man kann sich auch ohne TOEFL bewerben; allerdings werden alle Bewerber mit TOEFL vorgezogen...Also mach ich ihn.  :Grinnnss!: 

Wie studiert es sich denn in Split? Kann den schon jemand Erfahrungsberichte abgeben? Ich bin vom 7.Mai bis 10. Mai da und schau mich mal um.... Vllt hat ja jemand von den Studierenden vor Ort Lust sich von mir auf einen Kaffee einladen zu lassen. Im Gegenzug wrde ich mir ein paar Erfahrungsberichte einholen. 

LG, Anne

----------


## Biff92

Heute kamen die Zusagen von der Uni Split
Ich habe auch eine bekommen, hat sich sonst jemand aus dem Forum beworben?

Auerdem habe ich noch fragen an die, die schon in Split studieren.
Knnt ihr das Studium empfehlen und wie sind eure Eindrcke?

Was ich mich auch noch Frage ist folgendes:
Am liebsten wrde ich in Wien studieren und habe auch den Med-AT geschrieben. Leider gibt es da die Bescheide erst im August. Die Splitter wollen aber innerhalb der nchsten Woche das Geld (7000€) berwiesen haben. Angenommen Wien nimmt mich, bekomme ich dann die 7000€ zurck oder habe ich dann einfach Pech gehabt?

----------


## AnneSplit

Liebe(r) Biff!

Ich habe auch eine Zusage bekommen und nehme den Studienplatz definitiv an. Ich bin echt glcklich darber. Leider kann ich dir deine Fragen nicht beantworten; bzgl der 7000€ steht im Vertrag (den wir zugeschickt bekommen haben) unter Punkt 6, dass wenn das Geld einmal bezahlt ist, keine Rckzahlung mehr erfolgen kann. Aber erfrag das nochmal direkt an der Uni...
Bei Facebook gibt es eine Gruppe: "Medical Studies in English - University of Split School of Medicine". Ich denke da kann man sich ein paar Erfahrungsberichte einholen.

----------


## franzi-1313

hi  :Smilie: 
wei jemand, wie das luft mit dem Wechsel zurck nach Deutschland ? weil ich hab jetzt gelesen, dass das System in Split ganz anders sei und dementsprechend ein Wechsel wenn berhaupt nach dem 1. Jahr mglich wre und das dann in Deutschland fr 1 Semester angerechnet wird... 
Die andere Option wre dann nur noch die ganzen 6 Jahre dort zu studieren. Kennt sich da jemand aus und kann mir helfen ?
Danke ! 🙈

----------


## Zaphir

Hi, gibts hier noch aktive Studenten aus Split ?  :Smilie:

----------


## MT_11

Hallo Leute, 


hat sich jemand dieses Jahr beworben? 

Wie sieht es inzwischen aus mit der Anerkennung in Deutschland? Die Uni und die Stadt hren sich sehr verlockend an, allerdings habe ich schon fters gelesen, dass eine Approbation fr Deutschland erst beantragt werden muss und nicht automatisch mit dem Abschluss vorliegt. Ein Wechsel an eine deutsche Uni erscheint auch recht unwahrscheinlich aufgrund der eigenartigen Studienordnung. 

Kann dazu jemand etwas sagen? Finde es etwas riskant 6 Jahre zu studieren und so viel Geld zu investieren, wenn man sich am Ende nicht mal sicher sein kann in Deutschland praktizieren zu drfen.

----------


## Biff92

Das Studium ist anerkannt in Deutschland, da Kroatien ein EU Land ist.
Auerdem kannst du dich auch ber die Kooperation mit Regiomed in Split bewerben, dann studierst du die ersten 3 Jahre in Split und die letzten 3 Jahre in Coburg, oder aber du bewirbst dich normal und studierst 6 Jahre in Split.
Wechsel von Split nach Deutschland hat es schon gegeben, in der Regel wollen die Studenten aber nachdem sie erstmal 2-3 Jahre da waren, nicht mehr wechseln

----------


## MT_11

Danke fr das Feedback  :Smilie:

----------


## BlackMaggi

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Ich will es nchstes Jahr ber Coburg probieren und falls es nicht klappt, in Split direkt. Allerdings hab ich auf der Studymed-Seite gelesen, dass man mit 2er Abi kaum mehr ne Chance hat. Naja, ich hab 2,0...
Wei da jemand zufllig Nheres drber?
Und kann mir auerdem einer von euch verraten, wo steht, welche Dokumente ich bersetzen und einschicken muss? Auf der Website bin ich irgendwie nicht fndig geworden :/
Vielen Dank!  :Smilie: 
LG Maggi

----------


## helga11karsten

Wenn es wirklich so ist, wie du es beschreibst, dann wrde ich mal versuchen. Dass die Sammlung und die bersetzung der Zeugnissen viel Zeit nimmt, damit bin ich nicht einverstanden. Das alles kann man auch in eine Woche oder ein paar Tagen schaffen.

----------


## DStar

Hallo an alle hier die sich in Split bewerben/beworben haben,

ich habe ein paar Fragen zu dem Bewerbungsformular der Universitt Split:

1.Bei der Personal Information steht, dass man die Occupation der Eltern angeben soll aber der Beruf meines Vaters scheint kein richtiges quivalent zu haben( Kfz-Sachverstndiger, Google nennt es automotive expert)

2.Muss man alle Kontakt Informationen angeben oder kann ich vielleicht auch die Skype Adresse weglassen?

3. Welche score habt ihr bei der Completed secondary education eingetragen? Schreibe ich da die letzte Note oder Punktzahl hin?

4. Was genau kommt bei State graduation result hin? Meine Abinote?


Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!
Ich wnschen allen Mitbewerben viel Glck! ::-winky:

----------


## kristin lena

Hallo 🙋*♀️, 
gibt es irgendjemanden, der jemanden kennt, der sein Studium in Split (ohne Regiomed) abgeschlossen hat und die Approbation in Deutschland einfach so bekommen hat, ohne Probleme oder zustzliche Prfungen?

----------

